# Newbe needs advice?



## V6Pony (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm going to be in Orange Beach beginning Oct. 6th. Will be spending two weeks there and hope to spend some time fishing at Predido Pass Bridge. Have fresh water gear will be using a Quantum Iron IR3 bait casting reel. Rod is about a 7foot lighting rod some what stiff. I was thinking about 20lb test line on the real. Was going to take some spoons and spinner bait to use.

Any chance this gear will work for me? Would it be better to use live bait?

Thanks


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

make sure you get a fishin lic!! the marine police are right under the bridge and will ticket you quickly!


----------

